# Laser Engraver DIY



## robertdavidlaser (Sep 23, 2020)

Anyone have cool DIY ideas for a co2 laser engraver?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

what type of laser do you have? How thick will it cut?


----------



## larissa89 (Jun 17, 2021)

marecat3 said:


> what type of laser do you have? How thick will it cut?


I have a mira7, can cut 20mm thick


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @larissa89


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @larissa89 Can you tell us a little bit about yourself and your favorite area of woodworking?


----------

